

Usain Bolt: could do better, say scientists   - silkodyssey
http://www.tgdaily.com/general-sciences-features/45589-usain-bolt-could-do-better-say-scientists

======
giardini
Honestly, while I support Bolt, I'd like to see the scientists do a little
more, please.

Where are the cures for cancer, AIDs, herpes, diabetes, removal of oil from
tar sand, clean nuclear, nanotechnology, biotechnology?

Yes, I know, it's coming "Real Soon Now!". But I feel that we, the great
unwashed masses, are permanently stuck in a predicament not unlike the
porridge scene in the musical "Oliver", while certain select elements benefit
enormously from our discomfort:

Oliver: "Please, sir...I want some more?"

Cook: "Moooooooooore!?"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STXco3O2PHI>

Not the musical but truer to Dickens:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr4WxEQHiCE&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr4WxEQHiCE&feature=PlayList&p=820555BB36D02D4E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13)

